# Green Hilton Agreement Revision



## zlax (Dec 30, 2020)

In recent years, in the network has distributed the so-called "Green Hilton Agreement". It is a series of documents distributed with comments in the spirit of "This agreement led to the assassination of US President John Kennedy".

These documents state that Kennedy concluded a secret agreement with President Sukarno of Indonesia in Geneva, Switzerland, on November 14, 1963cc. These documents said that Sukarno handed over 57,000 tons of gold to the United States, which led to the assassination of Kennedy on 22 November the same year.



Interestingly, there is no information about these documents in the English Wikipedia, but there is a separate article in Indonesian:
Perjanjian Memorial Green Hilton - Wikipedia bahasa Indonesia, ensiklopedia bebas
which specifies that these documents first appeared on bibliotecapleyades.net, a website that disseminates information about UFOs and aliens. At the same time, it is specified that according to the official documents, Kennedy was in the U.S. on that day, gave a public press conference, and also mentioned the traces of editing on the seals in "Green Hilton Agreement". That is, there are clear signs that these documents are a late forgery.


CIA document 1035-960 describes strategies to neutralize criticism of the Warren Commission. In particular, it was proposed to use the charge of "conspiracy theory" with negative connotations. It seems that these fake "Green Hilton Agreement" fully comply with the proposal of this CIA circular, creating a plausible motive for the murder of Kennedy, which is at odds with the official data.

At the same time, the Warren Commission's official documents describe in direct text the probable cause of one of the motives for killing the president:



> President Kennedy and his brother, Attorney General Robert Kennedy, bitter about the disastrous 1961 Bay of Pigs invasion, in 1963 concocted a secret plan to stage a palace coup to unseat Fidel Castro with the aid of the US Army. The coup leader would declare martial law and proclaim a provisional government, then cut ties with the Soviet Union and join the United States in partnership. Robert Kennedy was personally in charge of this invasion plan. D-Day - or, rather, C-Day for coup day - was to be December 1st, 1963. But two weeks before that, President Kennedy was killed, and that was the end of the invasion plan.



This "Green Hilton Agreement" present Kennedy as a brave opponent of the Federal Reserve System trying to regain the gold standard and resist the Fed's monopoly on dollar emission. "Green Hilton Agreement" adds confidence to nationalist citizens trying to show Kennedy as a fighter for national interests who died innocently as a result of a conspiracy by the supranational elite.



But it is worth noting that there is evidence that John Kennedy snorted cocaine at Frank Sinatra's Palm Springs house, but he also called for tougher drug laws for ordinary citizens; Edward Kennedy used his political privileges to close a criminal case in connection with the death of a woman in his car, he was engaged in lobbying; Robert Kennedy was having an affair with the mistress of Chicago mafia Sam Juncan, dozens of cases against organized crime figures were closed under his patronage. This is just a small part of the dark side of the Kennedy clan's political activity in the US sidelined by the murder of John Kennedy, actively glorified by Hollywood media products and mass culture of the United States.

In this aspect, it is interesting to revise Omar Hayyam Ravenhurst (Kerry Thornley) interview, he was a former military colleague of Lee Harvey Oswald, wrote a biography book about Oswald, a year before the murder of Kennedy: "The Idle Warriors".


Under US law, a person may be convicted for conspiracy to commit murder (i.e. for preliminary discussion of a murder in a group of people that includes the actual killer) if less than 20 years have passed since the murder. More than 20 years later, Omar gave an interview to Sondra London, a  true crime writer, in which he explicitly stated that he was involved in a conspiracy to assassinate John Kennedy, as well as the names of other participants of this conspiracy.

Summing up: it seems that the conspiracy to assassinate Kennedy - is the successful neutralization of the corrupt democratic representative of the US elite by a group of various counter-cultural figures, marxists (convicted performer of the murder, Lee Harvey Oswald, was some time a citizen of the USSR, never hid his marxist views), representatives of the CIA and the Mafia (disagreeing with the policies of the current president), who successfully prevented a military coup organized by the Kennedy clan in the neighboring socialist state. And this murder by the efforts of the CIA and Hollywood was purposefully mystified and his motives are hidden, so that such a situation would not repeat itself and the monopoly on murder and political neutralization would remain with the elite. And judging by the "Green Hilton Agreement" - this purposeful hoax successfully continues to this day.



Here you can read the text version of an interview with one of the co-conspirators in the assassination of John F. Kennedy:
http://sondralondon.com/tales/confess/index.htm
I will quote some points, adding relevant images:


> My ambition all along was to become a novelist, and I had decided to write a book based upon my overseas experience in the military. That autumn I read in the newspaper that Lee Oswald had, upon being discharged, gone to Moscow and applied for Soviet citizenship.
> By then I'd decided to call my novel about peace-time Marines in the Far East The Idle Warriors and Oswald's dramatic act inspired me to center the plot around a character based on him.





Source: Lee Harvey Oswald's request for Soviet citizenship​


> One year elapsed between the time I began doubting the lone-assassin theory and the beginning of tribulations in my own life suffered at the hands of a man most journalists insinuated was a paranoid. First, District Attorney Jim Garrison made a bizarre attempt to recruit me as a witness for the prosecution in his probe of a New Orleans-based conspiracy to assassinate John Kennedy. When I expressed my unwillingness to cooperate, he accused me of working for the C.I.A. and summoned me to appear before the grand jury.





Source: Kerry Thornley autograph & book 'Oswald' -- UPI Photo of Kerry Thornley | #466950167​


> This experience forced me to examine the evidence surrounding the events in Dallas more carefully than ever before. As a result, I became convinced not only that Lee Harvey Oswald had not acted alone but, moreover, that he was not even on the sixth floor of the Texas School Book Depository when the shots that killed Kennedy were fired. Yet, because I also had to cope with Jim Garrison's wild and irresponsible charges, I also became more certain than ever that paranoia was by far more dangerous than any actual conspiracy that might, from time to time, sabotage the normal functioning of history.





Source: Index of /Collection/Weisberg Subject Index Files/T Disk/Thornley Kerry​


> At a folk concert in Washington Square I was approached by a Yippie who wanted to sell me the latest issue of _The Yipster Times_ for a quarter. A glance at the headline and cover photos convinced me it was worth the price.
> What I found there has since been published in an excellent book by A.J. Weberman and Michael Canfield called _Coup d'état in America__._ Convincing photographic evidence tends to establish that Watergate burglars E. Howard Hunt and Frank Sturgis were in the immediate vicinity of Dealy Plaza in Dallas the day John Kennedy was shot. That possibility brought to mind something I had almost managed to happily forget.
> A decade earlier in New Orleans I had discussed, among other things, the idea of assassinating President Kennedy with a man who in many unsettling respects bore a resemblance to the members of the Watergate break-in team. As I was to say to Weberman in a letter two years later, this man was "a Plumbers type of guy."





Source: YIPSTER TIMES Vol 2 No 1 1974 Underground Counterculture News Drugs Protest RARE  | eBay​


> Yet even then I did not want to think an elaborate conspiracy was involved. Maybe Lyndon Johnson or some of his Texas friends had arranged to kill Kennedy and perhaps it had not occurred to the Warren Commission to probe that possibility. A more complicated theory would seem paranoid.




In this connection, i will also quote Wikipedia:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._Ho...sion"_of_involvement_in_Kennedy_assassination


> After Hunt's death, Howard St. John Hunt and David Hunt stated that their father had recorded several claims about himself and others being involved in a conspiracy to assassinate President John F. Kennedy.[3][69] Notes and audio recordings were made. In the April 5, 2007, issue of Rolling Stone, St. John Hunt detailed a number of individuals purported to be implicated by his father, including Lyndon B. Johnson, Cord Meyer, David Atlee Phillips, Frank Sturgis, David Morales, Antonio Veciana, William Harvey, and an assassin he termed "French gunman grassy knoll" who many presume is Lucien Sarti.[3][70] The two sons alleged that their father cut the information from his memoirs to avoid possible perjury charges.[69] According to Hunt's widow and other children, the two sons took advantage of Hunt's loss of lucidity by coaching and exploiting him for financial gain and furthermore falsified accounts of Hunt's supposed confession.[69] The Los Angeles Times said they examined the materials offered by the sons to support the story and found them to be "inconclusive".[69]



And i will also provide a link to this article, now preserved only in the web archive, "The Last Confessions of E. Howard Hunt":
https://web.archive.org/web/2008061...93143/the_last_confessions_of_e_howard_hunt/1
And that little quote:


> E. Howard scribbled the initials "LBJ," standing for Kennedy's ambitious vice president, Lyndon Johnson. Under "LBJ," connected by a line, he wrote the name Cord Meyer. Meyer was a CIA agent whose wife had an affair with JFK; later she was murdered, a case that's never been solved. Next his father connected to Meyer's name the name Bill Harvey, another CIA agent; also connected to Meyer's name was the name David Morales, yet another CIA man and a well-known, particularly vicious black-op specialist. And then his father connected to Morales' name, with a line, the framed words "French Gunman Grassy Knoll."


----------



## Onijunbei (Dec 30, 2020)

what evidence do you have that Kennedy died?


----------



## zlax (Dec 31, 2020)

Onijunbei said:


> what evidence do you have that Kennedy died?


CIA memo 1035-960:
https://www.history-matters.com/arc...04-10406-10110/html/104-10406-10110_0001a.htm


----------

